# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfar kishit dashur ne keto momente ?

## BaNi!

Tregoni qka kishit pas deshire tani ne keto momente.

Qitash ni kafe prej ndonje anetari te forumit.

----------


## BaNi!

Kush po qeras  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Ec mo meqe jam me ore te mira,shprehu. Si e do kafene?

----------


## BaNi!

> Ec mo meqe jam me ore te mira,shprehu. Si e do kafene?


T embel si gjithmone :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Roi

Ma ben mua te embel se ashtu jam i thart, e ndoshta do embelsohem..

----------


## mia@

Epo mire meqe e dashkeni te dy te embel, s'po ju'a prish. I shtova dhe pak qumesht. Jeni kundra?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

dea,

kafja e omel oshte per bq,..lol

e forta o per trimat, ... :shkelje syri: 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

nje kafe t'omel per nji elbasanllie pls  :perqeshje:

----------


## sweet_dreams

*Pakes gjume....*

----------


## toni007

me qetesi se ka shume zhurme pereth

----------


## mia@

> dea,
> 
> kafja e omel oshte per bq,..lol
> 
> e forta o per trimat, ...


Po ti xhuje ku hyn?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Po ti xhuje ku hyn?


do me e provu vete?

----------


## mia@

Te pyeta per kafen lol.Nuk ka nevoje ta provoje une. Si te pelqen ty?

----------


## elsaa

xhuja eshte ne dileme se nuk e di as vet , e do te embel apo jo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Te pyeta per kafen lol.Nuk ka nevoje ta provoje une. Si te pelqen ty?


hot............

gru-d...

.....

vazhdimi dihet.

lol

----------


## Enii

hot shala e pelqen xhuxhu ...lol

----------


## mia@

> hot............
> 
> gru-d...
> 
> .....
> 
> vazhdimi dihet.
> 
> lol


Nuk di ta bej ket lloj kafe une xhuje. Pyet njehere Elseen. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> xhuja eshte ne dileme se nuk e di as vet , e do te embel apo jo


ca i ke bo dragues,
qe e ke incazzu sot?

i ke dhon noj kafe me long geshtenjash tropoje?

 :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Nuk di ta bej ket lloj kafe une xhuje. Pyet njehere Elseen.


hajt mos ki dert dea,

se se bo dot ashtu lloj kafeje, se je largj,,...lol

----------


## mia@

Mos kerkoj njeri tjeter kafe per sot. Po mu kush do me ofroj nje macchiato, se u lodha.

----------

